# Imperial fist rp interest check



## Carrick1995 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi, just wondering if there is anyone wanting to start an imperial fist rp, maybe the tale of a tactical squad or even a centurion devastator unit.

Personally I'd rather someone more skilled than i GM but if there are no takers I shall take up the task haha.


Thanks to any whom reply


----------



## michael11028 (Feb 3, 2015)

I would be interested but I'm completely new to it so would you be willing to teach? lol


----------



## Nol (Apr 27, 2014)

Cage: 1
Dorn: 0

Never forget.


----------



## Carrick1995 (Jan 29, 2015)

^this made me cry haha  and I'm fairly new myself but I'll give it a go  I'll make a new thread for recruiting.


----------

